# Game 18: Lakers(9-9) @ Wolves(11-6)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









Prediction:W
Prediction Record: (10-7)

-Note: Lakers play the Bulls here on Friday, so we do have a bit of an advantage here.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah and hopefully we can shut down everyone but kobe and it better be hassell on kobe and jaric on odom.... jaric is as tall as wally so he should be more effective...but we should this one pretty easy, altho they may be a little bitter after the game they gave up to us


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Smush Parker is way too quick for Wally to be guarding though. I think you have to keep Jaric on Smush before Smush goes off on us again. I think you do your best on containing everyone else except Kobe like you just said though. Hopefully Huddy will be back and Skita will be traded by tip off...


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

lakers had a pretty "team game" @ Buls...hopefully it won't carry them tonight too...
we need to take a game at a time but be persistent about each and every one,we have LA and PHI who sould be W and then we face Dallas and SAS we need to stay focus at all time and win as many cause denver is coming back and seems good,seattle too right now,we can not loose focus!


GO WOLVES!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

All four games between the Lakers and Wolves are on back to back nights for the Lakers. That's tough. The Lakers might want to remember to have someone guard Wally.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am going to get my finals studying out of the way right now and then I will try to watch this one... Hopefully we can get another W.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Finals suck 

You're doing a good job with this forum sheefo. Good luck to the TWolves. We really want to whoop your ***.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

u want 2 but u wont... tip off in an hour or so..should be a good game


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

3 games against each other already?!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Agent K said:


> 3 games against each other already?!



And 6 against LA teams already..... Wierd.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Finals suck
> 
> You're doing a good job with this forum sheefo. Good luck to the TWolves. We really want to whoop your ***.




Hehe thanks.... I try. 

Wolves up 4-0!!!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Tremendous pass by kobe to nobody!! Nice and 1 by wally! Wolves off to a nice start.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Perhaps Wally score 30 plus for once again against the Lakers. It'll be pure awesome.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Huddy still in street clothes....


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah looking good here tho without him but he will be missed later on, and eddie is sick but hes going to play so skita might get to play tonight
23-14 wolves with 3:19 in the 1st


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Kandi stealing ball from Kobe.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

JARIC HAS 5 ASSISTS? ill take it


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Whats The Score?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

27-18 Wolves....
End of first.


Anyone else think the Eddie has a flu is a joke? Is it just a scheme where they try to get Skita time to prove himself or to try and now make him demand a trade?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

MCCANTS IN THE GAME!!! Well picks up a quick foul...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

McCants will have to learn how to take a charge


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

But a nice three by him!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

speaking of nice 3s...KG
46-31 wolves about 3 minutes left, kg is taking over


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i just saw we have 0 turnovers :banana:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> i just saw we have 0 turnovers :banana:


barely.

...by Jaric.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I just KNOW there are more than 2 Wolves' fans here at this site?

Anyway ... I would love to see you spank the Lakers because there is no way the Lakers are better than the Wolves even on a rested night.

It is realllllly hard to watch the Lakers game here in LA, because the sportscasters spend their time criticizing the refs and calling out what, if any fouls the opposing team gets away with. Really hard to enjoy the game.

Mihm just pushed Wally to the floor, Wally shoots free throw and he misses one. What's up with that?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wally scores ... Kobe misses ... Mihm scores ... Smush files

Wolves 55/49

This is too close ... shouldn't be ... Lakers are no good.

MARKO!!!! MARKO!!!! Missed a FT.

56/49

Now they let ... Mihm slam and the Laker commentators complained that he was filed

56/51

Well ... can't take it more ... turning down the sound ... commentators are horrible.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The Chicken McNuggets just lost, so its time for us to gain the lead and take over the NW... LET'S GO, WOLVES!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Having the Lakers this close is not good ... you know how the refs ALWAYS favor the Lakers in the 4th quarter.

Wally just made a 'sick' shot and will go for an AND 1.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wally is on fire ...

68/56 Wolves

Lamar runs over Wally and he flopped; Lamar is staring down the ref.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Having the Lakers this close is not good ... you know how the refs ALWAYS favor the Lakers in the 4th quarter.


Yet the Wolves won after a bad 1st half the last meeting. Hm?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

End of third ...

Wolves 74/63

Kobe doesn't seem worried ... does he know something we don't?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

One more quarter to go, led by 11.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Agent K said:


> Yet the Wolves won after a bad 1st half the last meeting. Hm?


You're right, and they were at Staples. Let's hope they can do it again.

I've seen too many games where in the 4th quarter players get called for strange fouls for being in Kobe's area code, not touching him, just being there.

GO WOLVES!!!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

McCants with 3 fouls within 6 minutes of playing time, not so good.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Kwame grimacing and goes to the bench. Devean George in.

KG cussing about the fouls now being called on the Wolves ... as I was saying about the refs and strange calls for the Lakers in the 4th?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Do you all miss Sam and Spree ... at all?


Where is Troy Hudson?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Do you all miss Sam and Spree ... at all?
> 
> 
> Where is Troy Hudson?


No, and nopeeee... 

Troy's out with a hyperextended knee back in the Utah game earlier this week.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well ... too bad you don't miss them because it seems that your game does. I don't remember them looking so scattered last year.

And ... Marko certainly is not helping.

Oh well ... I hope KG doesn't leave because he's pretty frustrated (it seems)

I glad that Wally is hot tonight ...

COME ON WOLVES ... let's put this thing away.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

That was a nice run started by Marko and ended by Hassell.

Damn ... Same old Marko ... it's just basketball, what is taking him so long to adjust?

Wolves 80/73


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Its gonna be a win... Let's sweep the Lakers the next meeting!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

THANK YOU MINNESOTA!!!!!!

So happy that I worried for nothing.

Gotta go and pull for my Clippers ... we have a serious battle tonight.

Good win for the Wolves.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice win...KG, Wally, and Eddie lookin' good out there. :yes:

The Spurs lost to Atlanta tonight...hopefully they take their agression out on the Clips Tuesday before they come to Minny on Thursday!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

great game again and the sonics are gonna lose 2


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> That was a nice run started by Marko and ended by Hassell.
> 
> Damn ... Same old Marko ... it's just basketball, what is taking him so long to adjust?
> 
> Wolves 80/73


Jaric is/was that bad huh?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice win TWolves. Must feel good to ruin our winning streak.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Winning this game minues Hudson is very good. He usually provides a lot of scoring towards the end when the Lakers were getting within 5 and such. But very good defense down the stretch. Great play by really everyone except for Kandi in this one. Man this was a fun game!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I was at this game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> I was at this game.




Lucky... Don't you have finals soon??? Heh.


Well this was a huge game for us. I hate to say it, but going against Dalembert, Nazr Mohammed/ Rasho, and Dampier in the next few games might just kill kandi if this is what he allows Chris Mihm to do to him...


----------

